# rental property in madeira



## credondo (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi Does anyone know of a property / villa available for a 12 month let in Madeira consisting of 3+ bedrooms and with parking and a swimming pool - preferably in the areas of Funchal / Garajau / Canico de Baixo / Santa Cruz ?
thanks Carmen


----------

